

What do you think about this site idea.  - sunnydelight

I&#x27;m interested in education and specifically, how a website can make young people more EXCITED about learning.&lt;p&gt;What do you think about a &quot;casual&quot; or less formal instagram type experience where the goal is to share what you learned for the day, through text and images.&lt;p&gt;Kinda like the way it&#x27;s done in this book.
http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sprott.physics.wisc.edu&#x2F;pickover&#x2F;math-book.html
Each entry = Images + Text
======
sudhanshua
Could be interesting...It would also have a link so that other people can go
and learn/read about it I guess.

Best way would be to put a MVP out there and test with people.

